
Having a Garden Linked to Better Health and Well-Being - conse_lad
https://sparkonit.com/2020/05/10/having-a-garden-linked-to-better-health-and-well-being/
======
ncmncm
Correlation.

People who are healthier and wealthier find it easier to have a garden.

It is possible that gardening is good for your health, but teasing apart how
much of which causes which would not be easy.

~~~
paypalcust83
It's difficult or impossible for dual parent households working 2-3 minimum
wage jobs each to have time to plant a garden or do anything else but drop
dead asleep every 18 hours only to do it all over again the following day.

~~~
blarglechien
Idk about 2-3 minimum wage job. Are people in the US really doing that? But I
grew up in a place where having a garden is pretty natural. It's something you
take care of between putting the trash out and walking the dogs. It does not
have to be amazing magazine-ready. But having a staple of stuff that grew
easily and are forgetful. ( Courges, Carots, potatoes, aromatic plants .. )

~~~
ncmncm
Yes, they absolutely are doing that. Life in the US is a worsening hellscape
for the increasingly permanent underclass, commonly one small medical crisis
away from homelessness. A "managed population", most reliably vote to make it
worse for themselves, year after year.

Just controlling ground for a garden is a privilege.

------
jdc
_People who are healthier and wealthier find it easier to have a garden._

You wouldn't happen to have a source supporting that would you?

